# Keeping Browns in a type 4 trout stream?????



## QUACKATTACK (Oct 6, 2002)

According to an article in the Michigan Outdoor News by Mark Gnatkowski, It appears legal to keep Brown Trout in a type 4 stream all year.. The DNR rule book says otherwise. The rule states the possession season for Browns, Brookies and Atlantic salmon is from Last Sat in April until Sept 30th. Has anyone else read this article in the Oct 7th issue? Was going to fish this stretch. This article implies that it is OK. Can somebody please explain to me if you read this article.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I didn't read the article but if it says you can keep browns right now on a type 4 stream then it is wrong. You posted the correct info from the guide book.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Type 4 is open for Chinook, Coho & Pink Salmon. Steelhead, Lake Trout & Splake as well if I'm reading the 2016/2017 fishing guide correctly. Minimum size is 10 inches. Limit is 5 fish, but no more than 3 trout 15 inches or greater.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

No possession for browns or brooks in type 4 waters after September 30th.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Agree with the other posters, no possession of browns or brooks.

Fisheries Division is considering changing some type 1s into type 4s to create more early and late season opportunities (even winter) for anglers who don't live near streams with lake run fish. These would be streams in the middle of the State, places where a guy could head out for a quick afternoon when he got the chance instead of not being able to fish at all because he hasn't got time to drive a couple hours. It would be de facto C&R except for a very few that have rainbows.


----------

